# Picking a Project car, but which one?!?!?



## skym (May 23, 2006)

Ok, I've found a cheap way to import Japanese cars to Canada... But they have to be 15 years or over to be leagal... so 1991 or older... Now I'm trying to find a good project car, my first real project, but one that will likely be ongoing for years never being perfect untill I have no more money left 

So yea, my choices are kinda broad right now. I was thinking on a 300zx Twin Turbo Fairlady Z four seater but I wanted something a bit of a challenge... So I thought about taking it down a notch and going base 300zx and supercharge it to be VERY different. But it turns out theres no real aftermarket for 300zx superchargers, or at least I've yet to see it or even hear of it. Heard of a few attempts that turned bad or produced very sub standard hp gains from the monster platform of the 300zx... which leaves me to believe a 300zx is doomed to being twin turbo'd only(like thats really a bad thing tho right? )

Next I've thought about a 240sx and trying to WEDGE a VG30 in there and realized I'm looking at the same problems, but more I would be facing with a 300zx and then I came to the conclusion your all gonna be thinking right now, throw a RB20 series in there and mod through the roof, and yes next to the 300zx TT this is my second choice of a project car, but I have yet to research this to see how practical of a swap this would be so its in the air.

Then a buddy of mine knows a real Nissan Fanatic, and he saids to import a Silvia which are supposed to be pretty decent screamers. So I've been thinking of that, but its hard to find those 15 years or older. Those SR20's are supposed to be VERY potent, a buddy of mine down in Cali through one in his 240 and its a beast.

So I'm lost, so many beautiful Nissans to choose from. I really wish I could have one of each, or 2 or 3 of each. mmmmm.... ok back to reality here... I was thinking of also going ultra rare for eastern Canada and just getting a skyline, it is my fav car of all time... but I'm not a big fan of GT-T's and such... I'm an R-34 lover, I guess I could go R-32 but I'd rather wait till I can afford the R-34 and get my dream car.

So yea, I want one of these amazing Nissans, a 300zx TT is potent requiring little upgrades and such, and upgrading the turbos would be extremely potent, but theres not much challenge to that. Then theres the 240 with RB20 series or a Silvia. Not to mention the possibility of an early 90's sentra sleeper running SR20 or RB20 depending on compatibility issues... 

So to my point. I ask of you Nissan fanatics to help me determine the practicality of each swap, since I know mainly Honda's, and also help determin the amount of custom work and labour thats gotta be done... I'm still researching, so if either of these are really over the top requiring massive investment and time, then it falls lower on my to do list, I'm not an expert(yet) and I'm not rich... So yea. Thanks for any and all helpful input!

Please insist any good combo car/engine I missed that would be potent, Nissan has so many! Thanks guys!


----------

